# Living in Hong Kong



## Cambodia7 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know if it's possible to reside in Hong Kong if you don't work there. I work in Mining and I'd like to live in Hong Kong but the mines I might work at are in South East Asia (Indonesia/Laos/Vietnam) or Central Asia (Mongolia/Kazakstan etc).

Does anyone know of a visa class that allows this?

Regards

Cambodia7
(Australian)
:spit:


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Cambodia7 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to reside in Hong Kong if you don't work there. I work in Mining and I'd like to live in Hong Kong but the mines I might work at are in South East Asia (Indonesia/Laos/Vietnam) or Central Asia (Mongolia/Kazakstan etc).
> 
> ...


It is usual for a HK employer/ company to sponsor employees in HK, with a work visa, that is the only way you could live in HK, if you worked there. HK is also an expensive place to live.


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

Think you need a work visa. Else you'll be limited to tourist duration.


----------

